# Applying for a relatives visa



## Rabbitmoon (Jun 8, 2017)

Hello, we are moving to SA this summer. Hubby is South African so me and our sons will be applying for relatives visas. My question is for anyone that has recently gone through this process, how long did it take you to get your visa?? 
We were hoping to go mid August so I made an appointment today thinking I had loads of time, but the soonest appointment they have at the VFS is 25th of July!
That is at the London centre, has anyone applied through the Manchester centre as they have better dates available.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Rabbitmoon said:


> That is at the London centre, has anyone applied through the Manchester centre as they have better dates available.


VFS playing the rip-off card. If you apply for a VIP appointment (paying the extra £££ to drink their $hitty coffee), you'll get an appointment within days. Also try Edinburgh...

TRV's in the UK are quoted at around 35 working days to process. I had my CSV outcome back in 21 working days (Sept 2016)


----------



## Rabbitmoon (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks for your reply, yeah have had to pay a ridiculous amount for a VIP appointment in Manchester and seeing as I live in Hampshire it's going to be a massive shlep, but going to London was cutting it far too fine. Fingers crossed we get it back asap! Not hopeful seeing as it took 2 days to make a bloody appointment!


----------



## rob.keen (Mar 19, 2017)

i took my application for relatives permit to london on the 18th april 2017, my passport landed at my house on 9th may, i put a letter of motivation in with the application... not sure if it helped atall but it didnt take as long as id thought!


----------



## mjh (Oct 24, 2016)

Why don't you apply directly for a South African birth certificate and then a passport for your sons? I did for my kids and it took about 5 months start to finish from birth certificate application to getting the SA passport. Both my kids are now dual nationals. 

My first TRP in the UK took about 7 weeks. My latest reapplication in SA has taken about 5 months.

Getting permanent resident status on the basis of marriage is taking minimum 2 years. If you want to work you might want to consider applying for a CSV instead.


----------



## Rabbitmoon (Jun 8, 2017)

rob.keen said:


> i took my application for relatives permit to london on the 18th april 2017, my passport landed at my house on 9th may, i put a letter of motivation in with the application... not sure if it helped atall but it didnt take as long as id thought!


Thanks for this! I don't suppose you mind letting me know what sort of thing you put in your letter of motivation?


----------



## Rabbitmoon (Jun 8, 2017)

mjh said:


> Why don't you apply directly for a South African birth certificate and then a passport for your sons? I did for my kids and it took about 5 months start to finish from birth certificate application to getting the SA passport. Both my kids are now dual nationals.
> 
> My first TRP in the UK took about 7 weeks. My latest reapplication in SA has taken about 5 months.
> 
> Getting permanent resident status on the basis of marriage is taking minimum 2 years. If you want to work you might want to consider applying for a CSV instead.


I just don't have time for this right now. From finding out we would be fine to go from hubbys work till when we plan on leaving ( mid August) was less than 3 months


----------

